

A glimpse inside Google's Beijing headquarters - grellas
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_17903411?nclick_check=1

======
vorg
The Great Firewall recently blocked time period targeted queries from both the
google.com and google.com.hk sites. So from China I can search for, say,
"pets", but if I want to restrict it the search to last month only, it blocks
out.

Baidu doesn't seem to offer the time period targeting facility. I guess it's a
case of if you can't implement it yourself, remove it from the competitor's
service.

------
zmanji
It's good to see that the campus is healthy and no different from any other
Google office, despite the whole China issue.

------
udp
Is that Doraemon I see on the whiteboard?

